# Can it be around the corner....



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

If I can just hold out a little longer......

Ok, Ok. I'm watching the kids this morning...


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Refining your technique this fine morning?


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

Bjorn Im impressed. No magnifying glasses yet. Not even bifocals.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

where can you get a light like that?


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Chef Isaac said:


> where can you get a light like that?


I got mine, cheap, through eBay. I don't think I could see well enough to graft without mine.

I have one with all-red lights for working the bees at night - it works like a dream.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Chef Isaac said:


> where can you get a light like that?


I found one like that at walmart in the sporting goods/camping section. I've also seen them at camping stores. Online places like Cabela's, Bass Pro and others will have a large selection of those types of headlamps.

They are definately an asset.


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

Yeh Bjorn, you are late, I started grafting a week ago.


----------



## tony350i (Jul 29, 2005)

BjornBee how old are the eggs that you are transferring to the cups, and how long are these eggs/larvae kept out of the hives. 

Regards Tony


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

tony350i said:


> BjornBee how old are the eggs that you are transferring to the cups, and how long are these eggs/larvae kept out of the hives.
> 
> Regards Tony


Well, the plan is to always have a four day egg grafted... 

And I keep them out just long enough to do the job.

As for the light, I got mine from the best place. I borrowed it from another beekeeper, and somehow he never asked for it back. Had it for three years now. Seems sometimes thats the way it is with good friends.


----------

